# Ben Nye Swatches



## MrsRjizzle (Aug 8, 2008)

*Moderator note:
Ben Nye swatch pictures only. NO CHATTER POSTS ALLOWED IN THE SWATCH FORUM! *​


These swatches are for the Ben Nye Lumiere Luxe Powders (same as whats in the palette just in a powder form. no base on NW15 Skin. The colors below are:







Cosmic Blue, Azalea, Tangerine, Sun Yellow, Amethyst and Jade


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Ben Nye Lumiere Color Swatches*

Here are some more swatches


----------



## user79 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Ben Nye Lumiere Color Swatches*






Grande Lumiere Palette

Top row, L to R:
Ice, Aztec Gold, Silver, Azalea, Cosmic Blue, Sun Yellow

Bottom row, L to R:
Iced Gold, Tangerine, Chartreuse, Jade, Amethyst, Cosmic Violet


This palette is intensely pigmented and better than many colorful MAC shadows and pigments that I own. Very good investment if you like colors.


----------



## user79 (Nov 17, 2008)

Ben Nye pressed eyeshadows (mattes), some more lumieres, Liquiset, the cake eyeliner, and some matte blushes and a contour color


----------



## na_pink (Jan 1, 2009)

*NC50 - Ben NYe Swatches*

Heya ladies, here are my swatches of the Ben Nye Lumiere Kit. I soo love these eyeshadows and they last forever, i believe i had them since 2006 and i am no where near hitting the pan

i have two swatches of each colour - the first one is dry and the second one is wet

first pic 
cosmic blue , sun yellow, iced gold , tangerine

second and third pic
jade, chartreuse , cosmic violet , amethyst

fourth pic
ice, aztec gold, silver , azalea


----------



## juicy415 (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Ben Nye Grande Color Palette Swatches*


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Feb 10, 2009)

Please excuse my ashy, swollen hand! On NW45 skin L-R:

MUFE 92 (for color reference for the next color only) Powder Rouge in Passion Purple, Grand Lumiere shadow in Mermaid Green, GLS Turquoise, Creme Rouge in Blush Coral


----------



## vanessagarcia (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## naijapretty (May 10, 2009)

[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG] 
Lumeiere e/s in amethyst, cosmic blue, apricot, chatreuse, sun yellow






[/IMG]
Corrector cremes clockwise: tattoo cover 4, tattoo 3, mellow orange deep, special highlight 1






[/IMG]
Rouge creme wheel






[/IMG]
L:fireworks creme in F11; R: NARS copacabana






[/IMG]
Fireworks wheel






[/IMG]
fireworks creme, last one on the right is NARS palm beach







[/IMG]
Luxusry visage powder, which is comparable to T. L'clerc powders






[/IMG]
concealer/corrector palette


----------



## Jangsara (Nov 20, 2009)

Ice
Iced Gold
Silver






Bronze
Indian Copper
Tangerine
Aztec Gold
Sun Yellow






Peacock
Turquoise
Mermaid Green
Jade
Chartreuse






Cosmic Blue
Royal Purple
Amethyst
Cosmic Violet






Azalea
Red Cherry
Persimmon
Golden Apricot


----------



## naijapretty (Dec 13, 2009)

Ben Nye Face Powders : Very luxurious and silky and has some of the best colours for warming up dark skintones, no greyness in them.

first row l to r: Luxury powders in Buff, Beige Suede, Banana
bottom l to r: Translucent powders in Topaz, Sienna, Chestnut, Sable, Ebony


----------



## Valwyt22 (Feb 11, 2010)

Ben Nye Creme Swatches
The good thing about this base is it's not water activated witch means no messy application and uneven amount of water. They have a similar texture of the MAC cream colored bases. Some what greasy but applying a shadow over top to set it will defiantly keep it from creasing!

http://img.makeupalley.com/2/3/3/1/1542099.JPG
http://img.makeupalley.com/2/3/3/1/1542100.JPG


----------

